# Workshop manual wanted



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Anyone know where I might pick up a workshop manual for a Vortec 8.1Ltr engine? I've spent several happy hours searching the GM web site and have also tried to contact them by email, but if you don't live in the US of A they don't seem inclined to acknowledge your existence.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Gewitty*. It's not a problem of being over here it's a standard problem with finding Manuals for any RV even in the USA. If it just Motor information you are after? This link has help for most motor's:-

http://tinyurl.com/ajcle


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gewitty
If you cant find what you need on the site John provided (seems good to me)
send me the details of what you want because i have a few days to kill before i fly home and i can try and track a manual down for you


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

These might be worth an email [email protected]
http://www.yanktanks.co.uk/clfiles/clchev.htm
Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yes Yank Tanks will possibly be able to help with books on engines but not on RV's in General. See my signature. Then again. Things do change in time. :roll:


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gewitty
i have sent a pm but not sure if you got it.
Seen the workhorse rep in Lazydays got a workhorse gas motorhome manual
the best price ,freebie and it looks good 125 pages ,enjoy your holiday i will post it when i get home.By the way leave some of the Cornish hedges for me don`t take them all home with you


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Got your original message thanks and have replied. The service has been five star so far. Much appreciated.

As for the hedges, they'll have to do what everyone else does when the YankTank takes to the road - GET OUT OF THE WAY!


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

maybe a little late but check with "alldata" in the USA
regards


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, but Ian actually got me one while he was in the U.S.


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Well I was looking in thre meantime at some other sources and I tried to trace back where I bought my manual.
You can buy new manuals from Helms in the USA (expensive). 
If you are lucky you can find used ones with www.factorymanual.com where I bought my manual 1996 / P30 / 6.5l turbodiesel.My manual aws in excellent condition.
:lol:


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry wrong reference. The right one is :
www.factoryautomanuals.com


----------

